

Lunula, a Lisp to C# compiler - gnosis
http://anthonyf.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/introducing-lunula/

======
abp
Hm, besides the project being dead, what is the advantage of an incomplete
Lisp to C# compiler over Clojure on the CLR?

~~~
profquail
Maybe someone would want to use Lisp to generate some C# code into an existing
project? .NET is great for polyglot programming, but you can't really mix
languages inside a single project.

------
gnosis
Update here:

[http://anthonyf.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/a-month-of-work-
on-...](http://anthonyf.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/a-month-of-work-on-lunula/)

------
yoshiks
His last post claims now, as of 1st feb, it has REPL, and direct dll loading,
a bit interesting to me...

~~~
abp
_February 1, 2010_

Sure you are thinking of the right 1st feb?

------
djcjr
tl;dr

Lunula is a Scheme to C# compiler.

